# Google- Marijuana And Gastrointestinal Disorders - THE Weed Blog (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Marijuana And Gastrointestinal Disorders**THE Weed Blog (blog)*The most common gastrointestinal disorders-*Irritable Bowel Syndrome* and Inflammatory Bowel Disease-affect millions of people. The disorders are different, but each causes a great deal of discomfort and distress and both can be disabling. Painful *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

